# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Молодежь активно участвует в студотрядах «Белтелекома»

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

